# Best South coast waterside locations.



## sydnsue (Oct 11, 2019)

Currently we belong to a membership only campsite at Calshot near the New Forest. The location is probably the best in the south - it is alongside the beach and the view is across the Solent to the Isle of Wight with all the cruise ships and other Southampton docks sailings passing within a stones throw. We live nearby so it is ideal for short breaks. However it is a council run site and the overnight fees have now reached nearly £30 per night.
Does anyone know of any alternative waterside locations on the south coast, wildcamp or site, that they would recommend? All the waterside wild camps we know of seem to be miles away in Devon, Wales, Scotland etc. Something within a 2 hour drive of Southampton would be ideal.


----------



## TJBi (Oct 11, 2019)

There used to be a POI (I think classified as OU) at Hythe, alongside Southampton Water. When I was there in November 2017 there were unenforceable signs prohibiting overnighting. It has since disappeared from the POIs, possibly on the basis of those signs. At roughly 50.863688, -1.388572 if you want to check it out.


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 11, 2019)

TJBi said:


> There used to be a POI (I think classified as OU) at Hythe, alongside Southampton Water. When I was there in November 2017 there were unenforceable signs prohibiting overnighting. It has since disappeared from the POIs, possibly on the basis of those signs. At roughly 50.863688, -1.388572 if you want to check it out.


I know the location. It is a gravel area alongside the road. There are 2 problems with that area. It can get flooded on spring tides and it is on the Hythe/Fawley road. I also seem to remember there are just mud flats one side and fence the other, so nowhere at all to walk. I will check it out again as it has been a few years since we were there. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TJBi (Oct 11, 2019)

sydnsue said:


> I know the location. It is a gravel area alongside the road. There are 2 problems with that area. It can get flooded on spring tides and it is on the Hythe/Fawley road. I also seem to remember there are just mud flats one side and fence the other, so nowhere at all to walk. I will check it out again as it has been a few years since we were there. Thanks for the suggestion.


My recollection is that there was a gap in the hedge at the back of the area that gave access to an area of grass; I never explored how extensive it might be. Last year, I went briefly to one of the POIs down at Keyhaven last year and walked out towards Hurst Castle; there were some motorhomes parked up out there beyond the flood gates so I didn't propose it to POI Admin, but there were some more elevated areas so it could be a possibility at least at neaps. Internet rather slow here in the south of France at the moment, so I can't check it out on Google Maps to give coordinates.


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 11, 2019)

TJBi said:


> My recollection is that there was a gap in the hedge at the back of the area that gave access to an area of grass; I never explored how extensive it might be. Last year, I went briefly to one of the POIs down at Keyhaven last year and walked out towards Hurst Castle; there were some motorhomes parked up out there beyond the flood gates so I didn't propose it to POI Admin, but there were some more elevated areas so it could be a possibility at least at neaps. Internet rather slow here in the south of France at the moment, so I can't check it out on Google Maps to give coordinates.


Thanks. I think we need a drive down there. I know the road often floods with parked cars also getting flooded but I'm not sure where you mean with flood gates. Maybe something new since we were there.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 11, 2019)

I took my van down to the parking area the surfers use at Tide Mills just outside Newhaven. Only neede leads on to cross the railway line then they can be off lead.

there is a car park next to the road but I drove down the access way. Be warned though the bushes are about the same width as my cab so scrapes along the sides.

the surfers were very surprised to see me there


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 11, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I took my van down to the parking area the surfers use at Tide Mills just outside Newhaven. Only neede leads on to cross the railway line then they can be off lead.
> 
> there is a car park next to the road but I drove down the access way. Be warned though the bushes are about the same width as my cab so scrapes along the sides.
> 
> the surfers were very surprised to see me there


Thanks but that's 200 miles and 4 hours away.


----------



## UFO (Oct 11, 2019)

It will be difficult to find anything to match the view from Calshot.  As noted by TJBi above LR Keyhaven near Hurst Castle, we stayed there a while back.  The LR is up high but there is also parking around the corner which looks like it could flood when tides are high.  There is also CU Ashlett Creek, on the way to Calshot, not stayed there in the van but have visited in the car.   At the the end of Cracknore Hard Lane, Marchwood 50.896732, -1.42780, there is what used to be a public slipway, which has some parking.  My Dad worked there all his working life when it was Husbands Shipyard, now it is industrial sites and storage.  Could be ok, especially during the weekend when the industrial estate is quieter.


----------



## TJBi (Oct 11, 2019)

sydnsue said:


> Thanks. I think we need a drive down there. I know the road often floods with parked cars also getting flooded but I'm not sure where you mean with flood gates. Maybe something new since we were there.


Hi, I think that it was here:
50.716563, -1.576741








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl


----------



## bartman (Oct 11, 2019)

sydnsue said:


> Thanks but that's 200 miles and 4 hours away.


Newhaven's about 80 miles from Southampton!


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 11, 2019)

bartman said:


> Newhaven's about 80 miles from Southampton!


Oops. I was thinking Newquay. Specsavers??? I don't know Newhaven at all. I will have a look on Google Streetview. Thanks.


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 11, 2019)

bartman said:


> Newhaven's about 80 miles from Southampton!


Just looked on Streetview. Is it possible to drive across the railway or is that little car park the limit? The slipway at the end by the beach looks interesting. 
Also, have you been to the other side of the port. I see on WC there is a pub stop in Fort Road but a little further on there is another car park, albeit with a height barrier and toll booth. I assume they are averse to motorhomes. However on Streetview there is a motorhome parked on the harbour wall right by the harbour entrance.


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 12, 2019)

TJBi said:


> Hi, I think that it was here:
> 50.716563, -1.576741
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. That is the road I assumed you were talking about. The mention of flood gates threw me as there are none. You were maybe thinking of the barrier. The parking is only on the edge of the road and even then it is tight. I've never seen anyone overnight there other than nighttime anglers.


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 12, 2019)

UFO said:


> It will be difficult to find anything to match the view from Calshot.  As noted by TJBi above LR Keyhaven near Hurst Castle, we stayed there a while back.  The LR is up high but there is also parking around the corner which looks like it could flood when tides are high.  There is also CU Ashlett Creek, on the way to Calshot, not stayed there in the van but have visited in the car.   At the the end of Cracknore Hard Lane, Marchwood 50.896732, -1.42780, there is what used to be a public slipway, which has some parking.  My Dad worked there all his working life when it was Husbands Shipyard, now it is industrial sites and storage.  Could be ok, especially during the weekend when the industrial estate is quieter.


Yes it will be difficult to match it. As I said - probably the best location on the south coast, but probably also why the council are charging so much. They know it. I have thought about Ashlett Creek as we often walk there from Calshot. Nice little pub. The road there is very narrow between high banks and I have only ever done it in the car so could be worth a test. We have a large van (7.4m) and the car park is small. The tarmac car park you see in Google is private and belongs to a club there, so only the gravel car park is available.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 12, 2019)

Ashlett Creek is fine for access, I have been there with my 7.75m Dakota.

The club there is no longer trading and the associated car park is not restricted in use as far as I know.


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 12, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Ashlett Creek is fine for access, I have been there with my 7.75m Dakota.
> 
> The club there is no longer trading and the associated car park is not restricted in use as far as I know.


Sounds promising. Last time we were there was probably last year and Ashlett Mill was trading, so it must be a recent thing.
OK. Just looked and it's up for sale so not sure how long the car park will be available. Interesting because I heard that the Jolly Sailor was also being sold or has been sold. We are at Calshot in a weeks time so will have a look and a dig around. Thanks.


----------



## UFO (Oct 13, 2019)

Another spot is at the end of Magazine Lane in Marchwood  50.901168,  -1.442628.  This is a public hard with a small parking area.  There is a sign saying 'Public Hard' where Magazine Lane joins the main road 50.896843,  -1.447431.  Magazine Lane seem narrower than I remember it when I was growing up in the area.

In Ealing behind The Anchor Inn there is a parking area that does not look like it belongs to the pub, 50.912189, -1.480693.

I will check out Cracknore Hard, Magazine Lane and Ealing next time I am down there visiting my Mum.


----------



## sydnsue (Oct 13, 2019)

UFO said:


> Another spot is at the end of Magazine Lane in Marchwood  50.901168,  -1.442628.  This is a public hard with a small parking area.  There is a sign saying 'Public Hard' where Magazine Lane joins the main road 50.896843,  -1.447431.  Magazine Lane seem narrower than I remember it when I was growing up in the area.
> 
> In Ealing behind The Anchor Inn there is a parking area that does not look like it belongs to the pub, 50.912189, -1.480693.
> 
> I will check out Cracknore Hard, Magazine Lane and Ealing next time I am down there visiting my Mum.


Someone else mentioned Cracknore but I think it's too industrial to spend 3 or 4 nights there. Same with Ealing. We have a dog so looking for somewhere grassy with views. That's why I would still consider campsites by the water provided we can pitch BY the water. Just hate looking out the window and all I can see is other caravans. We have just left the CAMC for that very reason. We used to go to a farm at Kimmeridge Bay where the farmer allowed camping at the end of a field right next to the sea, but the council stopped him. Red tape. I'm surprised there are not more farmers with fields on the waters edge that would allow camping, assuming they kept within the 5 unit limit. Looking along the coast on Google, there are thousands of possibilities.


----------

